# Gear for upcoming trip to Italy and Greece



## TheOx (Feb 23, 2015)

I'm going on a cruise this summer that starts and ends in Venice and stops at a couple ports in Greece. We will also be taking a train to Rome for a couple days before coming home. I'm trying to pack light but also get great images. Here is my current lens/camera gear:
Canon 6D
16-35mm F4 IS, 35mm 1.4, 85mm 1.8, 135mm F2, 70-200mm F4 IS

The 16-35mm will definitely be coming and possibly the 70-200 (haven't decided yet). I'm wondering what low-light lenses to bring. I'm also considering switching out the 35mm 1.4 for the newer 35mm F2 IS. I love having lenses with IS. Anyone made that switch? Should I consider bringing the 85 or 135 or will that be too much gear? Thanks for your feedback in advance! If anyone can recommend a good bag to carry everything that would be helpful as well.


----------



## antonioleandro (Feb 23, 2015)

I have been to Italy six months ago with a Canon EOS 6D plus Canon EF 24-105mm f/4L IS, Sigma 12-24mm f/4.5-5.6 II, Canon EF 85mm f/1.8 and Canon EF 50mm f/1.4. Approximately 85% of my pictures were made with the 24-105mm and the remaining 15% were made with the Sigma 12-24mm. I missed my 70-200mm, which was left at home, but it would be used in very few shots.

The fixed focal lenght lenses were not used. As this trip was not a photo aimed trip, I needed the flexibility and speed of the zoom lenses.

In your kit, I think that the 16-35mm will be one of the most used lenses, but I would add a mid-range zoom (24-105 or 24-70mm). I would not bring the 85mm and 135mm and I would bring the 70-200mm.

I am a big fan of backpacks with side access (to grab the camera quickly) and space for personal items. I currently own the Tamrac Evolution 8 and 9 backpacks and I think the 8 is perfect for this trip. You can put the 6D with one lens mounted on it, plus the 70-200 (and you could even bring the 85 and 135mm if you wanted to). There is a pocket where you could place a sweater or a snack and a laptop pocket.


----------



## TheOx (Feb 23, 2015)

I appreciate those suggestions. I've thought about getting a midrange zoom but I had the 24-105mm and eventually sold it. Not that the images were bad, they just lacked some type of "wow" factor I've been getting from the 16-35 F4 and some of my primes. I will definitely look into those bags you suggested as well.


----------



## Random Orbits (Feb 23, 2015)

I'd suggest the 16-35 f/4 IS, 35 f/1.4 and 70-200 f/4 IS. The 35 f/1.4 can be used as a indoor lens for people shots and as a walk-around at night. The 85 and 135 are more standard portrait lengths, but for vacations, I'd prefer something wider to show where you are. A 35 works well for that. The 16-35 f/4 IS is better for museums and static shots, but I tend to use faster shutter speeds and larger apertures more because I take more pictures of people rather than things.

I have both the 35L and the 35 f/2 IS, and I use the 35L a lot more. I got a refurbed 35 f/2 IS when it was on sale as a travel lens, but I find myself opting for the additional stop rather IS more often. And if you are bringing the 16-35 f/4 IS, then the situations that you'd opt for a f/2 IS are even fewer. I'd stick with slower zooms with IS and complementing them with the fastest primes.


----------



## Arty (Feb 23, 2015)

I would bring the wide zoom and the 35F1.4. I have the 35F2 IS and it is a great lens for very low light. I wouldn't bother with the longer lenses.
There are some indoor spots where light is very low, and a fast lens is useful. THe 35 will work where you need to boost shutter speed to catch shots of people when it is dim.
If possible, I'd bring a second zoom, even if you need to rent it. I'd want the 24-105L. It would do most of what you need, and there are very few places where it won't be wide enough. I would want a backup lens in case of an accident or unexpected lens failure. I killed a lens near the end of a trip to Rome, and all I had was a 50 for my crop camera. That is not wide enough for most of what I wanted to photograph. A fiend had his AF die on his Nikon zoom during a trip to Ireland.
I won't travel without a backup lens. While a 35 is a nice lens on full-frame, it isn't wide enough for the architecture in Rome. Your 16-35 should do well, but I would want a second zoom in Italy and Greece, even if I preferred the shorter lens.


----------



## JPAZ (Feb 23, 2015)

There has to be a compromise between bulk/weight and gear. On a trip my "travel triumvirate" has always been the 17-40, 24-105 and 70-200 (I have a 5diii). The wide is good for architecture, etc. So your 16-35 will be valuable. My 24-105 will be replaced by my new 24-70 f/2.8ii for future trips but 80-90% of my shots have been on the 24-105 travel lens. There is an occasional need for some reach so the 70-200 is a nice addition so bring that. I carry this in a Retrospective bag. If I think a set of legs would be in order, I'll bring a Gorillapod. If this were a birding trip, etc., then my glass collection would be greatly expanded. 

Have a great trip. Enjoy the people, the food, the sights and take some great photos.


----------



## Rocky (Feb 23, 2015)

The 16-35 IS is a MUST for your trip, especially if you are interested in the architecture of these two countries. I would bring the 70-200 also. Get a 50/1.8. It is light and cheap. You have a big gap between 35 and 70. Bring a pair of good medium size binocular also. You will be surprise how much you have use it after the trip.


----------



## Eldar (Feb 23, 2015)

I have spent a lot of time in both Greece and Italy, but never off a cruise ship, so it might be that my experience is a bit off what you´ll meet. I also carry more equipment than most think is fun, so I´m probably not the carry-light-advisor you´re looking for ... But for what it´s worth:

From the lenses you list, I would bring 16-35 f4L IS, 35 1.4 and the 135/2.0. If you´re willing to carry more, you can add the 70-200 and/or the 85. But my experience is that I always use the 70-200 (mine is the 70-200 f2.8L IS II) less than I thought I would. But I use the 135/2.0 a lot (used to be the 135/2.0L, but I now use the Zeiss 135/2.0). I always carry the 24-70 f2.8L II, so that would have given you a fair focal range coverage, but in your case I would be worried about the big gap from 35 to 135, so that points towards bringing either the 85 or 70-200 also.

In any daylight shooting you´ll have more light than you need (want) and can use any of your lenses (I´d bring circular polarising and ND filters!). But my favourite time of day to shoot, especially when you´re out on the Greek islands, is just before and after sunrise and sunset, when the special Mediterranean light is at its best. So to shoot anything with people in it, you´ll be glad to have the fast primes. And, even though you have not asked for it, I´d recommend a tripod, even if it was just a Gorilla variant.

Bags are difficult. I have lots of them, because I always struggle to find the right one for That special trip. But for your use, I have recently used the Lowepro Classified Sling 220 AW, which I am growing more and more fond of. It is comfortable on the shoulder, big enough for a 1DX or 5DIII, 16-35, 35/1.4, 135/2.0 and the 70-200/2.8L. It is also big enough for filters, a flash, charger and a 15" MacBook Pro. The big advantage with the sling bags is that they are out of the way when you don´t need them and gives you very handy access to all your gear when you want it, by just pulling it around from the back. This bag is probably my best value for money alternative ($54.95 at B&H).

Enjoy your trip and share some pictures when you return!


----------



## The Bad Duck (Feb 23, 2015)

Bring the lenses that fit your shooting style and the shots you are going for. Since we don´t know what you will want to shoot, it´s hard to help you.

If street photography only, bring 35 /1.4 and 85 /1.8 since they are small. They also rock for portraits if you want to go all in on that.
But seriously just go for the 16-35 + 70-200. There is honestly not that much of a gap between 35 and 70. I usually go for 17-40 + 70-200 on trips. The DoF from 200/4 on the 6D is rather nice anyway.

Don´t get more lenses, get another body instead for quicker access to the right focal length, if you feel like you have to buy new stuff. A crop body can be interesting, that would give you a standard lens, a super wide lens, a telephoto lens and a little longer telephotolens depending on body/lens combo. Get a rebel. It will be a backup camera aswell, and perhaps your company wants to borrow it if you bring two cameras. 

Or, more preferably, spend money on your company so he/she/they can have a nice breakfast as you are elsewhere photographing the sunrise. That should give you better photos. 

Good luck


----------



## KitsVancouver (Feb 23, 2015)

Our family goes to Italy once a year and I seem to bring more and more gear on each trip. We have a vacation home there so I have place to leave the gear that I won't use much when we go out. 

On my first trip, I only used a 24-105 and found it adequate for most shots. I would have loved an UW lens though. 

Nowadays, I will bring all the below gear in a backpack on the plane and then bring a small Billingham bag for smaller excursions. 

Full load-out
24-105
16-35 2.8 II
70-200 2.8 II
17 TS
85 1.2 II

At our home, I find the 24-105 is the most useful. You've said you don't like the images, but I've been happy with mine. Then again, I'm taking a lot of photos of my kids so I'm more trying to capture memories. 

When I go out, I find I can still make do with the 24-105 85% of the time and often use the 17 TS when I know I will go out without my family to take architectural photos. 

If this is your first visit to Italy and Greece, you will likely take a lot of photos. In this case, I'd still suggest the 24-105. If you are dead against it, then I really think you need something for the 50mm to 100mm range. I don't have the other lenses you mentioned, but I know that 85 1.2 and the 17 TS are really heavy lenses so I have to really think about every lens I add to my bag. 

If you have been there many times and you are like me, you will find yourself taking fewer and fewer photos because 
1) You've already taken the photo before
2) You will realize that you can't take the photo as well as a postcard because there are too many people around and you don't have a tripod, etc. 
3) You will want to enjoy the trip more and get out from behind the lens

I just did a cruise in the Caribbean 4 months ago and the one thing I found really annoying was having my camera bag checked off the ship, at the port, and then again at the port and coming back on the ship. I started to carry as little as possible. I don't know what size room you have on your cruise, but if you don't have a suite, then your space is going to very limited.


----------



## Rocky (Feb 23, 2015)

Checking camera bag on/off the ship is no big deal, they just X-ray it. Getting on shore depends on the port. some does nothing, some x-ray the whole bag. So far I have never been asked to open the bag under any condition. One poster mentioned taking pictures before and after sun set on the Greek Islands. You have a slim to none chance. Usually ships docks after the sun rise and sails before 6 pm.


----------



## KitsVancouver (Feb 23, 2015)

Rocky said:


> Checking camera bag on/off the ship is no big deal, they just X-ray it. Getting on shore depends on the port. some does nothing, some x-ray the whole bag. So far I have never been asked to open the bag under any condition. One poster mentioned taking pictures before and after sun set on the Greek Islands. You have a slim to none chance. Usually ships docks after the sun rise and sails before 6 pm.



It's mostly no big deal, but it can be. Especially if you're with kids and people behind you are impatient. At the very least, it adds a bit of stress because you are going through security checks. Then again, I'm fairly bothered by that sort of stuff, but others may not be.


----------



## anthonyd (Feb 23, 2015)

Eldar said:


> I have spent a lot of time in both Greece and Italy, ...



Me too ... like the first 26 years of my life 




Eldar said:


> In any daylight shooting you´ll have more light than you need (want) and can use any of your lenses (I´d bring circular polarising and ND filters!).



I second that. You didn't tell us where your cruise will take you, so I'll assume the cliche Cyclades with the white houses that reflect the fierce Greek sun like crazy. The sunrise and sunset are great, but there is only about an hour of shooting time around each, so if you want to shoot during the day, you better bring filters (or resort to the three letter technique that shall not be named).



Eldar said:


> I´d recommend a tripod, even if it was just a Gorilla variant.



+1 on this too. I would even go as far as recommending a pano head. I took the following picture in Santorini by stitching a whole bunch of shots taken with a pano head and it's crisp at 36x20'' print size (and causes a nice wow every time someone comes to my house).


One more note. Some people traveling abroad worry about theft. In Greece and Italy there will be some thieves (just like in any other country) but there will also be truckloads of tourists with their cameras around their neck. This gives you at the very least safety through numbers (you know, like the zebras), but also attracts the thieves. You will be fine if you (a) don't stand out (use your equipment, don't show it off) and (b) don't leave expensive stuff unattended.


----------



## Viggo (Feb 23, 2015)

When I was in Rome I used the 1740 for 95% of the time. Had the 2470 and 200 with me, but except for a couple of shots with the 2470, I could have just brought the 1740.


----------



## steepjay (Feb 23, 2015)

I would echo some many of the sentiments so far, 16-35 and 70-200 got a lot of use for me. Took the 50/1.8 as well but didn't use it that much. 

Security can be a concern, especially in places like Rome. I was wearing an f-stop backpack, which is nice because the top load zippers are close to your head and the camera access is in the back panel. I would avoid a backpack that can be opened from the back while you're wearing it.

Enjoy the trip, it's an awesome part of the world!


----------



## pj1974 (Feb 24, 2015)

Enjoy your time in Italy and Greece… I’ve been to both countries (first time to Italy was about 20 years ago)… and enjoyed my time around the Mediterranean (similar climate to where I live, here in Adelaide, South Australia).

There is a lot to see in both countries (I’m not a fan of cruise holidays as I prefer the flexibility of a ‘self-planned’ and ‘driving’ holiday, but horses for courses). Definitely take your 16-35mm f/4 L IS, and I’d say the 70-200mm f/2.8 L II. For low light, I agree IS is very handy; especially on holidays, when taking / carrying a tripod can be tedious / inconvenient (and/or at times, not allowed).

I found that a lot of my travel photography (also my trip last month to NZ) I used UWA for dramatic impressions (landscape – especially mountains & lakes, some architecture, etc). And then used my all-purpose zoom for the rest.

I have the Sigma 8-16mm, which is the FF (35mm) equivalent of about 13-26mm focal length. If I had this all those years ago when I visited Naples, Pompeii, as well as a lot of other places north and south Italy, as well as Athens, and other beautiful spots on the Greek coastline, would’ve loved that…. But alas, I had more humble lenses back then, but was often at the wide end (eg 18mm).

Unless you’re REALLY into street photograph, no need to get / take the 85mm or 135mm… as your 70-200mm zoom will cover that fine.

The earlier suggestions about bags is important too…. I really like the Lowepro bags (side pocket accessible in a backpack format, or the shoulder / trekker series).

Hope you go well with your planning, and that you particularly enjoy your holiday – especially experiences of the cultural and cuisine as well as the nature there!

Paul


----------



## TheOx (Feb 24, 2015)

It sounds like the 16-35 and the 35 1.4 will definitely be coming with me. Now I just need to decide on the telephoto. Most have suggested bringing the 700-200 F4 but an alternative could be just the 135mm F2. Another thing I'm worried about with the 70-200 is that it's white and could attract a lot of attention for thieves... The midrange is lacking but the 24-70 2.8 ii is a bit expensive. I wish Canon would update the 50mm line with a new lens. I had the 50mm 1.8 and 1.4 but both felt very plasticky and made weird sounds that I didn't like. The images weren't quite up to what I wanted either. The 50mm 1.2 would be nice but it's heavy and super expensive as well.


----------



## Freddie (Feb 24, 2015)

*Italy: 2005*

Since I had to haul everything on my back I took my 1D MK II, 16-35 f/2.8, and 28-300 Sigma. I used the Sigma once on the Cinque Terre coast and never regretted having only the UW zoom. I did haul along a laptop as well. Wish they'd had the MacBook Air then. If I were to do it again, I would take the 5D MK III, 16-35 f/4, and 24-105. If I could afford it, I'd have the new 11-24 with me instead of the 16-35. Wide is your friend in Europe. Since you're on a ship, you could throw in the telephoto zoom for shots from the water.


----------



## Hjalmarg1 (Feb 24, 2015)

The Bad Duck said:


> Bring the lenses that fit your shooting style and the shots you are going for. Since we don´t know what you will want to shoot, it´s hard to help you.
> 
> If street photography only, bring 35 /1.4 and 85 /1.8 since they are small. They also rock for portraits if you want to go all in on that.



I'd take the 16-35mm F4 IS, 35mm 1.4 and 85mm 1.8 to travel light. You'll be also less conspicuos with smaller lenses than carrying a white lens.
I also have the 35/2 IS and love it but, you have already IS in your 16-35mm so, I'd stick to the 35L for low light and street photo.


----------



## noncho (Feb 24, 2015)

In the old towns you don't need so long lenses, but sometimes there are beautiful views for telephoto lenses outside.

Last few times when I was in Greece, I was using mostly wide angle lens (EOS-M 11-22) and telephoto lens(Sigma 100-300 F4)
Here is an example - https://translate.google.com/translate?hl=en&sl=bg&tl=en&u=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.nonchoiliev.com%2Fblog%2F1434


----------



## Eldar (Feb 24, 2015)

For those who worry about theft. I have travelled extensively over the last 35 years (close to 100 countries). I always bring more camera equipment than I need, which is usually more than anyone else would have carried. I shoot any time of day, any day of the week everywhere I go. I keep my head on my shoulders and use common sense like avoiding dark allies when I am alone etc., but apart from a stolen bag in 1984 here in Oslo (I fell asleep on a train), I have never lost a single piece of equipment to thiefs.


----------



## dickgrafixstop (Feb 24, 2015)

Take your 35, the 85 and leave the rest at home.


----------



## Viggo (Feb 24, 2015)

dickgrafixstop said:


> Take your 35, the 85 and leave the rest at home.



I'm sorry, but 35 is not even close to wide enough for all the fantastic sites, especially in Rome.


----------



## Rocky (Feb 24, 2015)

Viggo said:


> dickgrafixstop said:
> 
> 
> > Take your 35, the 85 and leave the rest at home.
> ...


Agree. 16-35 is a MUST for this trip.


----------



## Rocky (Feb 24, 2015)

TheOx said:


> Another thing I'm worried about with the 70-200 is that it's white and could attract a lot of attention for thieves...


AS for thieves, I will use the camera bag as pillow on the train. I known at least 3 people have stuff stolen at night on the train. I will not be too concern about equipment being stolen during daytime while you are on tour. Just the other poster has suggested, "keep your head on your shoulder". I would like to add " do not get side tracked by stranger".


----------



## rcarca (Feb 24, 2015)

Despite a wide range of lenses in my kit, I often default to the 24-70 and the 70-200 (both Mk2, both 2.8) for my overseas trips. I was recently in Athens and used those two almost exclusively: https://flic.kr/s/aHsk5yTLQ6 That said, on a trip to Venice I mainly used my 24-105, but I am pretty sure that was before I had bought the other two, plus I was with my wife so I keep the baggage down: https://flic.kr/s/aHsjH2U648

I rarely carry my 16-35, I occasionally take a fixed focal length lens out for the exercise of using only one perspective, but if I am going to be in a location only once, then I like the flexibility of a quality zoom.

Have a great trip!


----------



## grahamsz (Feb 24, 2015)

I haven't been to greece in over a decade but I was in italy briefly earlier this year. Generally I've found them to feel like pretty safe places to shoot, although I'd be a bit more wary of greece given the current climate.

I assume your cruise ship room will be fairly safe. With any luck it'll have an actual safe. Wherever possible I do try to find rooms with a safe so I can lock up my most expensive gear any time I want to go out without it. Failing that, having good insurance is helpful 

Really the worst thing to be stolen would be your photos. On my 5d3 i've got twin card slots so I pull out the SD cards periodically and hide them in my dirty laundry while keeping masters on the CF. If you have a laptop you can figure out a similar backup strategy. Don't bet on cloud backup in either of those locations, hotel wifi is generally quite slow and cellular is pretty hit or miss.

I didn't have any major issue flying with a bunch of gear. The only airport that's ever given me trouble is Paris CDG where they made me actually take every piece of camera equipment out so it could be xrayed separately. That was a pain in the ass (especially to the people behind me)

My other advice would to be enjoy your vacation and not be so fixated on shooting that you miss what's (probably) more important.


----------



## rcarca (Feb 24, 2015)

grahamsz said:


> I haven't been to greece in over a decade but I was in italy briefly earlier this year. Generally I've found them to feel like pretty safe places to shoot, although I'd be a bit more wary of greece given the current climate.



There is next to no problem in Greece as far as I am concerned. In fact there is probably more safety than ever right now as they work through some horrendous political and social issues, but no hostility to visitors that I could discern - at all! Lovely country, lovely people...


----------



## grahamsz (Feb 24, 2015)

rcarca said:


> There is next to no problem in Greece as far as I am concerned. In fact there is probably more safety than ever right now as they work through some horrendous political and social issues, but no hostility to visitors that I could discern - at all! Lovely country, lovely people...



Good to hear. I had absolutely no trouble in crete years ago, was a lovely vacation and the people really were very nice. 

The only cities where I've ever felt really uncomfortable were places like Strasbourg, Berlin and London in the 90s. Generally in poorer areas I've found people to be more welcoming.


----------



## anthonyd (Feb 24, 2015)

grahamsz said:


> ... although I'd be a bit more wary of greece given the current climate.



I go to Greece every single summer. Nothing has changed in the behavior of the people in the street. You could consider me biased because I am Greek, but my wife and kids are not and they share my view.



grahamsz said:


> ... Don't bet on cloud backup in either of those locations, hotel wifi is generally quite slow and cellular is pretty hit or miss.



I don't know about your past experiences, but in present day Greece, descent size hotels should have good internet and you can always find an internet cafe with good bandwidth.



grahamsz said:


> I didn't have any major issue flying with a bunch of gear. The only airport that's ever given me trouble is Paris CDG where they made me actually take every piece of camera equipment out so it could be xrayed separately. That was a pain in the ass (especially to the people behind me)



That's true. Many European airports make you take your camera and lenses out of the bag(s). I flew to France to do a wedding with a roller bag and a backpack full of camera equipment once. Let's say it wasn't very pleasant for the guy behind me in the line!



grahamsz said:


> My other advice would to be enjoy your vacation and not be so fixated on shooting that you miss what's (probably) more important.



+1


----------



## canonistic (Feb 24, 2015)

I recommend the pac safe backpack. The straps are cut proof, the material is slash proof, and all the zippers are double protected. It takes a second longer to open but no one will easily get in. I carried two slr's , several lenses, and a MacBook air in a small backpack.


----------



## Yiannis A - Greece (Feb 25, 2015)

grahamsz said:


> rcarca said:
> 
> 
> > There is next to no problem in Greece as far as I am concerned. In fact there is probably more safety than ever right now as they work through some horrendous political and social issues, but no hostility to visitors that I could discern - at all! Lovely country, lovely people...
> ...



Dear Graham,
Some very misleading kind of "information" must have been spread to many places around the world. Greeks called "poor"! Do you know that 92% of Greek people own at least TWO houses (with no mortgage and no bank waiting to take our heads off), we also own at least two cars in each four member family and have a median of 41.000$ in bank savings??? All of them acquired after working our [email protected]@es off, but being helped by our nature, climate and sun, to be able to party until sun is up and then go to work. As we say in Greece, "you can't become a Greek, you're born one". So, until having better knowledge about Greek matters, go get informed by CNN and other crappy TV networks and feel free to suppose whatever you like about Greece, Greeks and what really happens here. 10.000 years of history is just too much for new world order puppets (not referring to you but to politicians, most journalists and others like them) to swallow.

Be strong, be lucky.
Yiannis.


----------



## anthonyd (Feb 25, 2015)

Yiannis A - Greece said:


> grahamsz said:
> 
> 
> > rcarca said:
> ...



Dear Yianni,

You have all the reason to be on the edge lately, but Graham didn't call anybody poor, he spoke nicely of Greece and its people and if anything, he implied that Greece is poorer than France, German and England ... which you can't blame him for.
Also, I wonder where you draw your statistics from, but I don't want to start a flame war about the Greek economy on this forum.


----------



## MJB (Feb 25, 2015)

During my trip to Italy last year I took approx. 5500 photos (5D III) with the following lenses:

8-15 Fisheye - 3%
24-70 - 81%
70-200 - 14%
70-200 + 2X - 2%

In addition, a large proportion of the photos taken with the 70-200 were up to 100mm, therefore if you have a 24-105 and want to travel light this may be the only lens you need.

Have a great trip!


----------



## Yiannis A - Greece (Feb 25, 2015)

anthonyd said:


> Yiannis A - Greece said:
> 
> 
> > grahamsz said:
> ...



Dear Anthony and all dear friends,
I'd like to apologize for my political/demographic comments in a photography blog but, sometimes it's kind of disgusting to see how much damage is made around us by so-called "journalists" that spread the false information. I draw my statistics from the only official source of information which is the National Committee of keeping track of personal wealth in Greece (in a very free translation but, that's what the guys do) and my very own personal observation of all my relatives, friends, colleagues, neighbors etc. Having traveled extensively all over the world (ex-flight engineer, logistics entrepreneur for the last 12 years) i've yet to find a place that gives me the sense of safety and well living (including the countries you mention) as Greece does. We Greeks have lots of p-r-i-v-a-t-e property, owned by us and this is something that's rarely found (mortgages are a plague throughout the globe) in all other countries, and surely not to this point! Houses made of concrete and bricks and stone and not trailers and huts and "palaces" made of plywood, as those seen in most of the US and Scandinavian countries and so many places all around the world, that get jettisoned to the next state each time a strong breeze blows! Taking into consideration that for the last two decades, we've literally been invaded by Albanians, Bangladeshis, Nigerians, Georgians and a couple of other "dangerous tribes" that traffickers try to push throughout Europe via Greece, we've had the Turks here for nearly 400 years, we've been involved in two Balkan, two world wars and a thousand other incidents that drag a nation back instead of leaving it free to go on, we're in an astonishingly good shape. 
Anyway, i'm sure i overreacted to Graham and all other friends here, it's not of my kind. We've nothing to divide but we've something to share; our passion for life, love and photography.

Be strong, be lucky, enjoy all the ones you love.
Yiannis.


----------



## Yiannis A - Greece (Feb 25, 2015)

TheOx said:


> I'm going on a cruise this summer that starts and ends in Venice and stops at a couple ports in Greece. We will also be taking a train to Rome for a couple days before coming home. I'm trying to pack light but also get great images. Here is my current lens/camera gear:
> Canon 6D
> 16-35mm F4 IS, 35mm 1.4, 85mm 1.8, 135mm F2, 70-200mm F4 IS
> 
> The 16-35mm will definitely be coming and possibly the 70-200 (haven't decided yet). I'm wondering what low-light lenses to bring. I'm also considering switching out the 35mm 1.4 for the newer 35mm F2 IS. I love having lenses with IS. Anyone made that switch? Should I consider bringing the 85 or 135 or will that be too much gear? Thanks for your feedback in advance! If anyone can recommend a good bag to carry everything that would be helpful as well.



Dear "Ox" and all friends interested in coming to Greece,
there are a couple of things i have to tell you, in order to make your life easier around here. 

1)First is about safety and accommodation; having traveled extensively all over the world for the last 2 1/2 decades, I've yet to see a country friendlier and safer than Greece, where you can stay out 24/7 without having to be afraid of where to go, what to see, what to eat/drink etc. While in Athens, just try to avoid places around Omonoia and Vathis square, and Lower Patissia district (mostly after sunset) and you'll be perfectly safe and sound. Also don't let your personal belongings loose, around Piraeus port (beware of gypsies) and central metro stations. Patras port is also a place where many illegal immigrants try to make it to Italy and gypsies steal things! Thessaloniki is much more "quiet" and you only have to take a little care around the port warehouses after sunset. All other cities, islands and ports are not a concern, peace is all around, just take basic care, as you should do in your everyday life in your own country.

2)Photographic Equipment needed: 
a) Full Frame: On my 5D Mk3, I personally use 16-35, 70-200 f/2.8 is usm ii and 24-70 f/2.8 for all-around use. I also have a 50 f/1.4 usm for portrait and walk around use and bought a 100-400 Mk2 a week ago but, only for astronomical and leisure use. 1.4x and 2.0x teleconverters are not a must (i only have them for plane, vessel and bird spotting and astronomical use with my 100-400 Mk2 lens). Most places of interest are well lit and i think that f/2.8 is ok, f/2 prime is the upper limit for normal use. 

b)Aps-C: On my 7D Mk2, i mostly use sigma 18-35 f/1.8 Art and the kit 18-135 IS STM for pretty everything. I use 10-18 IS STM for landscape work and 55-250 IS STM when i need to bring the action closer to me. STM lenses are well built and totally silent so, they're a must for video work too. I also use all the FF lenses i mentioned above.

c)SOS: Bring (at least) a very good variable ND filter with you and all appropriate lens hoods you have because, sun is blindingly shining (and i mean BLINDINGLY SHINING) more than 300 days per year all around Greece and you'll have hard times trying to shoot without filter and hood! Also, *bring a tripod* because you'll find countless corners and landscapes and beaches and all kinds of spots, to shoot around. Especially, what i find most exciting photographing in Greece is to, set a tripod on a beach and take night shots of the seashore and the lights of cities all around. Trust me, once you do it, you'll stick with it! The mildness of the climate all-year round and the sense of safety even at remote locations, is a big contributor to this!

That's all i have to suggest friends. Ultra-wide to moderate telephotos (no matter FF or Aps-c) and - *A MUST* - ND filters and tripod for photographing in Greece!!!

Be lucky, be healthy and strong. Drink your life like an enjoyable, incredibly tasteful bottle of wine, to the very last delicious drop. Have fun, with those you love all around your side.
Yiannis, Athens, Greece.


----------



## redelses (Feb 25, 2015)

we were in Italy several months ago - had a 17-40 and 70-200. the wide angle great for indoor, street, architecture, zoom great for landscapes. because the landscape can be very "noisy" with houses, farms, roads, etc, it was nice to occasionally zoom in to focus on a small piece that had less distractions. never really missed that mid-range for what I was doing.
we were constantly concerned about gear safety there. very crammed situations on trains, in touristy areas, lots of people trying to distract you. while I can't confirm this event below is real (and it is a different country), it's something that was on my mind while there - never had my camera out when not actively taking photos, and was always carried in a back-loading backpack. 

http://petapixel.com/2013/07/09/video-russian-photographer-has-camera-lens-stolen-from-around-his-neck/


----------



## Etienne (Feb 25, 2015)

Viggo said:


> dickgrafixstop said:
> 
> 
> > Take your 35, the 85 and leave the rest at home.
> ...



+100000000

I am in Florence, Italy right now (must see city), and I have my 16-35 f/2.8L mk II and it is often not wide enough. There's detail everywhere you look, and spaces can be tight even on the street. I wish I had a fisheye or 14mm with me. The churches are amazing, you are going to need as wide as possible to do them justice. So much happens on the street that you need to go wide there too.

I have with me: 

Canon 5D mkIII 
Canon 16-35 2.8L mk II
Canon 24-105 f/4L
Canon 70-200 f/2.8L mk II
Canon 35 f/2 IS
Samyang 85 f/1.4

Canon EOSM 
Canon EF-M 22mm f/2
Canon EF-M 11-22 IS

Sony PXW-X70

PC, hard drives, Video lights, Audio gear and tripods

This trip is 7 weeks so, not travelling light. But I have used every piece of gear that I brought. No concerns about theft anymore than Canada or the US.

The Canon 5DIII with 16-35 is the one combo I would not leave home without. In fact you could do great with just that, add the 35 f/2 IS for low light, shallow DOF, and an 85 if needed, but I also love having the 70-200 here


----------



## KitsVancouver (Feb 25, 2015)

I have one Canadian-Greek in-law and one Canadian-Greek friend. Both are (in my opinion) passionate about their countries, so much that I would say they are not objective. I'm only commenting on my opinion of the two people I know. My relative only takes his family to Greece and no where else in the world. 

There is a crime report that is issued by (what I believe to be fairly accurate) a Committee on different travel destinations. Opinions aside, Greece continues to be listed as an area of concern for safety. Like it or not, I think it's hard to argue that crime and safety are an issue. Just because something has never happened to an individual, it doesn't mean it's not an issue. It is the exact same argument as, "I won't buy house insurance because my house has never caught on fire." 

https://www.osac.gov/pages/ContentReportDetails.aspx?cid=13731
"Rates of street crimes, such as pick pocketing, purse snatchings, and other crimes of opportunity, continue to be high."
"They tend to target newly-arrived tourists who are not familiar with their surroundings and presumably are traveling with larger amounts of cash."
And to my comment about areas of concern: 
"Areas to be Avoided and Best Security Practices
Generally Athens is a safe city, but travelers should avoid the Omonia and Syntagma areas during protests. Avoid Exarchia Square and its immediate vicinity at all times. "

Since this is a photography-related forum, I think it is terrible advice to tell others that one doesn't have to be more careful in some countries than others. It's reality that some countries are safer than others just as some areas of the same country can be safer than other areas. The data suggests that you should at the very least, be cautious and mindful with your expensive camera gear. 

Poverty is relative to one's perspective. I'm not American, but I can see how one might see Greece as "poor" when you compare GDP. Greece has half the GDP of the USA and is actually lower than countries like Lithuania and Slovakia.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_countries_by_GDP_(PPP)_per_capita
https://www.cia.gov/library/publications/the-world-factbook/rankorder/2004rank.html
GDP per capita is actually DECLINING:
$23,600 (2013 est.)
$24,600 (2012 est.) 
$26,200 (2011 est.) 

Just because you don't see or believe something, it doesn't make it untrue.


----------



## Rocky (Feb 25, 2015)

KitsVancouver said:


> Rocky said:
> 
> 
> > Checking camera bag on/off the ship is no big deal, they just X-ray it. Getting on shore depends on the port. some does nothing, some x-ray the whole bag. So far I have never been asked to open the bag under any condition. One poster mentioned taking pictures before and after sun set on the Greek Islands. You have a slim to none chance. Usually ships docks after the sun rise and sails before 6 pm.
> ...


Ship will also check the following: lady's handbag (no matter how small they are, point and shoot cameras case, back packs, shopping bag etc. If you are being brother by that, may be you should not go on a cruise.


----------



## KitsVancouver (Feb 25, 2015)

Rocky said:


> KitsVancouver said:
> 
> 
> > Rocky said:
> ...



LOL. Maybe you're right. Maybe I am a shady looking character, but they seemed to go through my bag the most. My wife didn't bring a purse once she realized she could put all her stuff into my camera bag. 

Depending on the port, having a big camera bag is definitely more hassle. I don't know how anyone could argue it's not. Now whether it's a lot, is purely a subjective thing.


----------



## RGF (Feb 25, 2015)

TheOx said:


> I'm going on a cruise this summer that starts and ends in Venice and stops at a couple ports in Greece. We will also be taking a train to Rome for a couple days before coming home. I'm trying to pack light but also get great images. Here is my current lens/camera gear:
> Canon 6D
> 16-35mm F4 IS, 35mm 1.4, 85mm 1.8, 135mm F2, 70-200mm F4 IS
> 
> The 16-35mm will definitely be coming and possibly the 70-200 (haven't decided yet). I'm wondering what low-light lenses to bring. I'm also considering switching out the 35mm 1.4 for the newer 35mm F2 IS. I love having lenses with IS. Anyone made that switch? Should I consider bringing the 85 or 135 or will that be too much gear? Thanks for your feedback in advance! If anyone can recommend a good bag to carry everything that would be helpful as well.



What do you want to photograph?

If architecture, considering dropping the 35 F1.4 and going with 24 TS-E. I seldom use primes so I can not comment on 85 and 135. Though for the weight you might be better off with 70-200F2.8 IS II. 

If you want to waste your weight, don't we all, consider the 70-300L. Great lens and more reach than the 70-200.

Also you lacking a mid range zoom. The new 24-70 F2.8II another great lens but is not light weight (except on your wallet).

I can not comment on photographing people, mostly do architectures in the cities. For this I find the 14 helpful and I am looking forward the new 11-24. I hope it worth its price.


----------



## grahamsz (Feb 25, 2015)

anthonyd said:


> I don't know about your past experiences, but in present day Greece, descent size hotels should have good internet and you can always find an internet cafe with good bandwidth.



My greek experiences were long enough ago that nobody expected wifi to be fast. 

The hotel I stayed at in Milan in November charged a fair bit for internet and even then it barely hit a 512k. When I was out in Brescia it was free and usably fast (maybe 3-4mbit). Still I have 105Mbit internet at home in the US and live in a town where most cafe's have at least 20, so i'm a bit shocked when i'm back in Europe and those speeds just don't seem to exist.


----------



## Viggo (Feb 25, 2015)

grahamsz said:


> anthonyd said:
> 
> 
> > I don't know about your past experiences, but in present day Greece, descent size hotels should have good internet and you can always find an internet cafe with good bandwidth.
> ...



Most hotels I've been in has free connection with an ethernet cable, and more than fast enough. Might be an alternative.


----------



## grahamsz (Feb 25, 2015)

Viggo said:


> Most hotels I've been in has free connection with an ethernet cable, and more than fast enough. Might be an alternative.



Depends what you mean as "fast enough". I can shoot 10 gigs of material in a day easily. Even if my laptop is sitting at the hotel uploading to dropbox constantly it'll still only just cover that with a megabit connection running 24 hours a day. 

Even in the US I find it rare to get a hotel internet that's faster than my cellphone hotspot (though data limits make dropboxing raw files tough)


----------



## Etienne (Feb 26, 2015)

Viggo said:


> grahamsz said:
> 
> 
> > anthonyd said:
> ...


I've been in Italy for 6 weeks now, and I've found free, fast wifi everywhere. I bought a month to month SIM card from TIM (Italy's biggest wireless provider). The first month is 45 Euro, and subsequent months are 30 Euro. That gives 4G/LTE and a 20GB monthly limit. The coverage is wide, but in dense cities, like Florence, the buildings are tall, solid stone, so the signal is often weak indoors, and sometimes weak in particularly narrow streets with big stone buildings all around (which does a number on GPS too) .
Any way... you should not have a problems finding free wifi in Italy, but for a SIM card service you need an unlocked phone and your passport.


----------

